# Fc508



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

I see the Furnace Creek 508 is coming up soon. Anybody here have plans for participation in that?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



Fordy said:


> I see the Furnace Creek 508 is coming up soon. Anybody here have plans for participation in that?


Had planned to ride it, but because of an injury, I'm going to officiate along with the promoter. You riding?


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

No, always tempted to put that one on my calendar. Maybe next year...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Regarding the 508, another forum I frequent featured this write up from last years 508. Pretty captivating stuff. http://forums.mammothmountain.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4000&hilit=furnace+creek+508


----------

